# Upgraded Litterbox and Hay Rack



## LaylaLop (Apr 4, 2012)

So, I "borrowed" Ruki's clever hayrack design from a dollar store mini trash can. I took photos to show everyone how to do so.. and I made a larger litterbox for my rabbits out of a stackable storage container. 

Plastic dollar store bin:






Drew on approximate cut-outs with dry erase marker:





Cut out the approximate markings, some of it cracked around the edge near the corners so I made the bottom square a little bit bigger:





Filled with hay!





On to the litterbox, I used a stackable storage container I found at Walmart made by Homz. The lid is removable. I was tired of my rabbits digging in the litterbox and the hay falling through the walls of the cage, so I figured a contained system might work better! Plus mine love climbing onto the tops of things so the lid is their lookout.

Storage bin:





Holes drilled to allow zip-ties to hold in hay rack:





Hay rack attached! (left the zip ties to show where it attaches, be sure to trim/file down)





Added litter:





Put in cage and of course, it must be explored immediately!






Hopefully that helps some of you out looking for new ideas!


----------



## Samara (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my god this is brilliant. I'm utterly doing this for all three of my buns this weekend!! Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 4, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 4, 2012)

The hay rack part cost $1.06 and the litter box part cost about $13. 

Glad you guys like it.  Just hoping they stop flinging their hay/litter as much!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

Really great, but I thought of this:

It looks like your pen is up against a wall on the 2 sides next to the new litter box & the pen is plenty high. Otherwise there'd be a chance of getting from the lid to outside the pen. For people this'd be a problem for, maybe you could use a shorter box or put something at the top of the pen in that area that prevents getting over it.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

Or could take the lid off the litterbox to prevent being able to get up higher. I have it with the lid on purpose since they love being up high. I am thinking I'll zip-tie a runner rug on top of it for better traction.


----------



## mdith4him (Apr 5, 2012)

So cool!! What did you use to cut the trash can? A box cutter? I might try this since our bunnies currently have hay ALL OVER their cages! This seems much less messy.


----------



## Samara (Apr 5, 2012)

Is that Yesterdays News bedding? I am switching Mathias off the wood shavings because they stick to his long floofy pantaloons (aka butt fur). He's treading shavings across the living room and kitchen, no matter how often I brush or clean up. Was thinking either Yesterdays News or some other sort of hard pellet bedding. 

Since he's in the spare bathroom, the set up you have will make things SO much easier. Thanks times a trillion


----------



## MiserySmith (Apr 5, 2012)

This is such a good idea. This is a great idea for a larger box if you have multiple buns or something too.. and I love the hay rack!


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

To answer Meredith's question, to cut the trashcan I used a combo of a knife and scissors. It started to crack most with the knife that I used to start the cut, but nothing too bad. 

Samara, it's Good Mews litter that costs a third of yesterday's news but is the same exact thing. I get it for $5 a bag at the grocery store whereas the pet store sells yesterday's news for $18 for a same sized bag. Plus it has less "play-dough" smell than yesterday's news from what I've found. I used to use YN for my rat litterboxes and my rabbits back in the day but that was on my parent's dime. Good Mews is ridiculously cheaper which is good for me! 

This is a view of the component I used for the litterbox itself, they have large and small ones:


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 5, 2012)

That is so cool! What a great idea!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 5, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Samara (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the bedding! I'll be all over that for sure!


----------

